# Betta flareing All the time.



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello everyone. I just got a background for my 10 gallon tank and now my Betta is flareing all the time. I think he may be seeing his reflection in the background. Is this bad for him? Will he get used to it or should I remove the background? *old dude

Edit. I thought it might be relevant to mention that a lot happened for my Betta today. Along with the background I installed a submersible heater and did a partial water change. Im hoping he is just happy and staking his territory but I dont want him to hurt himself by all the displaying.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

He should get used to it.As long as hes not showing stress stripes or clamped fins,and is warm and clean hes most likely doing as you say,staking territory.You can get some live plants to go along the back to kinda help him feel a bit more secure and break the sight barrier between him and the back.


----------



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you. He is a very friendly fish and I want him to do well.He seems ok other than the flareing. He has displayed sometimes since I got him but not like he is now. I have some anacharis floating in his tank maybe I can anchor some of that along the back. I looked for some Java Fern today but with no luck. I will look in some other pet shops in Des Moines over the weekend. Thank you again for your reply.


----------



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

Well he is still flareing at the back of the tank and has been all day. He does eat when I offer food but I am now seeing the stress stripes. I like the backing on the tank but I may have to take it down. I guess I will give it until tomorrow and see.


----------

